# Advice...how to move out.



## Klc124 (Aug 24, 2020)

I’m working with a lawyer to file divorce from my husband, but he doesn’t know. I’m quietly packing things away in storage and have to be very strategic on how/when I leave because his temper is extremely volatile and I would argue that he is emotionally/verbally abusive. In addition to the emotional marital issues, he has also gotten us into an enormous amount of debt so that’s another nasty part of the equation. Telling him my intentions and hoping he will allow me to collect my things and go is not an option but I’m feeling like it would be cruel to just have someone serve him papers out of the blue. We also have a 13 yo child that I have to get out, too. How did you make your exit? What happened afterwards?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

If he really is dangerous then no you cant tell him before you go. Once you have gone he will know anyway wont he so the divorce wont be a shock.
Please, as well as your child please take any pets, they are at risk if you dont.

In my case my husband was the one who left after I told him to.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

You need to look out for yourself and your child. If you are afraid of how your husband will react then no, you cannot tell him beforehand. Yes, it may suck for your husband to get served out of the blue but living with his temper for 13+ years wasn't exactly a fun time either. He has done this to himself. Take care of yourself and your child.


----------



## Angelwanderer (Mar 20, 2018)

Have your mail redirected ASAP. Wills need to be changed too.
Make the break and don't look back. -A


Wrote a letter about my troubled marriage. It became a novel (SEETHINGS), mostly fiction wink. Read it on Smashwords for free.


----------

